# jalar-estirar



## Conquistadores

Hola a todos: Sé que en España no se utiliza para nada el verbo "jalar" cuando uno se refiere a "atraer hacia sí un objeto". He leído también el forum acerca de esta palabra. Sin embargo, hace poco me di con la sorpresa de que los españoles dicen "estirar" la puerta, cuando el diccionario de la RAE no indica dicho sentido en ninguna de las acepciones que aparecen bajo este verbo. No sé si esto sea en algunas regiones de España (Cataluña, por ejemplo). En todo caso, ¿creen que sería mejor utilizar la palabra "tirar de" o incluso "halar"? Creo que sería también interesante saber cómo se dice "pull" en algunos países de Latinoamérica. Gracias.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

En Argentina, tirar de.
En las puertas de los bancos, negocios u otros edificios, suele haber un cartelito "Tire" (es decir *jale*) o "Empuje" (si se está del otro lado).


----------



## akakus

En España, lo mismo que dice Luis Albornoz. Jalar se utiliza para "comer", en un lenguaje muy coloquial.


----------



## Conquistadores

Claro, "jalar" sí aparece en la RAE como verbo coloquial de "comer mucho". Pero no sé si en toda España se diga "estirar" la puerta, en vez de "tirar de" la puerta (que también se utiliza en América, además de "jalar" en Perú).


----------



## Antpax

Conquistadores said:


> Claro, "jalar" sí aparece en la RAE como verbo coloquial de "comer mucho". Pero no sé si en toda España se diga "estirar" la puerta, en vez de "tirar de" la puerta (que también se utiliza en América, además de "jalar" en Perú).


 
Hola:

Lo de "estirar" la puerta no me suena para nada en España, aunque puede que en alguna región se use, pero en las que yo he estado no he oído que se utilice de manera frecuente.

Ant.


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo no he oído lo de "estirar" la puerta, pero sí que en muchos comercios verás en un lado de la puerta un cartel que pone "tirar" y en el otro "empujar", ¿sirve?


----------



## Julián Martínez

Tampoco he oido nunca en España lo de estirar refiriéndose a atraer hacia tí un objeto, he viajado por muchos lugares, y jamás lo oí. 
*estirar=jalar*​ 
Como han dicho antes, en las puertas, si abren hacia adentro del edificio, en la entrada hay un cartel que pone _*"empujar"*_ y al salir otro con _*"tirar".*_

Aquí hace tiempo que se debió dejar de usar "jalar" como sinónimo de "tirar", únicamente se conserva con esa acepción entre los marineros, si no estoy equivocado, creo cuando se tira de las cuerdas que sujetan las velas o de las amarras, cabos, etc, si se dice _*jalar las amarras*_.
Bueno pues no estiro (alargo) mas mi explicación para no hacerme muy pesado. . Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Julián Martínez said:


> Aquí hace tiempo que se debió dejar de usar "jalar" como sinónimo de "tirar", únicamente se conserva con esa acepción entre los marineros, si no estoy equivocado, creo cuando se tira de las cuerdas que sujetan las velas o de las amarras, cabos, etc, si se dice _*jalar las amarras*_.



Yo soy poco marinero, pero por lo que dice el diccionario, me parece que en ese contexto se usa "halar" (sin aspirar la hache).


----------



## natasha2000

En cuanto a Cataluña, aqui también tiran de las puertas y no las estiran.


----------



## Mei

Quizá lo has oído en Cataluña cuando hablaban en catalan o escrito en la puerta de algún comercio... 

Tirar: castellano
Estirar: catalán

Para mi "jalar" siempre ha sido comer.

Mei


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con los demás. Sólo estiramos las puertas cuando no son lo suficientemente grandes para el marco.


----------



## COS

En catalán existe el verbo "estirar" que tiene un significado parecido a "tirar de" en español. Creo que este último significado, alguna gente lo usa en Cataluña por influencia del catalán.

COS


----------



## Conquistadores

¡Muchas gracias por su ayuda! Yo también estuve investigando por mi lado y tienen razón Mei y COS, pues me dijeron que en Cataluña y en Valencia dicen "estirar", pero cuando hablan en español, dicen "tirar de". Ya me parecía demasiado extraño que digan "estirar"... ¡ni que la puerta fuese de goma! Saludos.


----------



## masterg

Yo tampoco he escuchado esa palabra "estirar" cuando nos referimos a jalar/halar una puerta. ahora eso de tirar, jalar/halar son sinonimos de la misma.


----------



## Conquistadores

Bueno, en México y en Chile también dicen "jalar" para "atraer hacia sí un objeto". Imagino que será español antiguo, como lo dice Julián Martínez. En la RAE, una de las acepciones de "jalar" es "halar", así como "tirar".
Gracias.


----------



## RIU

Conquistadores said:


> Ya me parecía demasiado extraño que digan "estirar"... ¡ni que la puerta fuese de goma! Saludos.


 
Más bien se podría referir a que la dejes tumbada en el suelo.


----------



## Amras

En Cádiz decimos halar (con h aspirada) como sinónimo de tirar.


----------



## Jellby

Amras said:


> En Cádiz decimos halar (con h aspirada) como sinónimo de tirar.



Entonces decís "jalar", creo yo. Porque pronunciáis todas las "j" igual, ¿no? Máxime cuando la grafía "jalar" está plenamente aceptada.


----------



## Mangato

En Canarias tambien he oído halar con h aspirada, tal vez por la influencia venezolana, dada la interrelación permanete. Pero pronuncian jalar con una jota muy suave. Esta aspiración de la hache es común a otras palabras, como hediondo "jediondo " o que es lo que  "estás jasiendo"


----------



## bb008

En el caso de las puertas en Venezuela, se dice "hale" - "empuje", pero decimos me jaló los cabellos, por ejemplo. Decimos "hediondo" hay algunas personas que dices "jediondo" y personalmente me parece horrible.

Ahora eso de "estirar" la puerta, lo escuchado a veces, pero muy poco.


*Sólo estiramos las puertas cuando no son lo suficientemente grandes para el marco. (Fernando)...esto no lo entiendo*...


----------



## falbala84

Jellby said:


> Entonces decís "jalar", creo yo. Porque pronunciáis todas las "j" igual, ¿no? Máxime cuando la grafía "jalar" está plenamente aceptada.



Al menos yo escribo _jalar_ aunque pronuncie la j aspirada, aunque es cierto que se aspiran las h iniciales también (no todas), pero me suena mejor escribirlo con j.



> *Sólo estiramos las puertas cuando no son lo suficientemente grandes para el marco. (Fernando)...esto no lo entiendo*...



Supongo que se refiere a elongarlas. Si el marco es más grande que la puerta, la estira para que se ajuste al mismo.


----------



## Mangato

bb008;4172654 Decimos "hediondo" hay algunas personas que dices "jediondo" y personalmente me parece horrible.
[/quote said:
			
		

> Y además de horrible, huele fatal


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> *Sólo estiramos las puertas cuando no son lo suficientemente grandes para el marco. (Fernando)...esto no lo entiendo*...


 
 , bueno quiere decir que las hala por las puntas para que ajuste en el marco. Aunque  a veces la madera no de pa' más  
No es asi, fernando?


----------



## Amras

Si buscamos "halar" en el diccionario de wordreference sale que halar se pronuncia con hache aspirada.

Si no recuerdo mal el uso de halar era para los cabos de los barcos, y se quedó en las ciudades portuarias.

Saludos.


----------



## BMurillo

Hola y felicidades a todos por el nuevo año.

Mi pregunta es respecto a una frase muy utilizada al menos en México y que refiere al hecho de estar desesperado o angustiado por algún motivo en particular, esto es, "jalar(se) los cabellos", pues me parece que el verbo jalar o halar=tirar no está tan difundido en otras regiones hispanoparlantes, por lo que quisiera saber cual sería el equivalente coloquial regional en cada sitio.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

En Argentina: _tirarse de los pelos_


----------



## Jellby

Luis Albornoz said:


> En Argentina: _tirarse de los pelos_



Igual en España.

Yo el verbo "jalar" lo conocí a través de los cómics de la Editorial Novaro, como "atorar" y "enojar"


----------



## e.ma

En lo que yo he visto, muchos catalanoparlantes, hablando (o creyendo hablar) castellano, dicen habitualmente: "Estira de la puerta" o "No le estires del pelo a ese niño". En ciertas zonas, sólo la gente muy culta usa "tirar" con ese sentido.


----------



## mirx

e.ma said:


> En lo que yo he visto, los catalanoparlantes, hablando (o creyendo hablar) castellano, dicen habitualmente: "Estira de la puerta" o "No le estires del pelo a ese niño". En ciertas zonas, sólo la gente muy culta usa "tirar" con ese sentido.


 
Pues en México *hablamos español* y "estirar" es le verbo más usado en este tipo de situaciones, normalmente no va seguido de "de", pero tampoco sería inusual que alguien lo hiciera.

Me estiró mucho el pelo.
Mi mamá me estiró (de) las orejas.

Naturalmente decimos "estira y afloja" y no _tira y afloja_.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Conquistadores said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por su ayuda! Yo también estuve investigando por mi lado y tienen razón Mei y COS, pues me dijeron que en Cataluña y en Valencia dicen "estirar", pero cuando hablan en español, dicen "tirar de". Ya me parecía demasiado extraño que digan "estirar"... ¡ni que la puerta fuese de goma! Saludos.


 
Veamos, los deportistas hacen estiramientos y no son de goma.

Yo soy valenciano hablante, se usa "estirar" cuando alguien intenta abrir una puerta, y por motivos de dureza no puede y le dicen " estira fuerte" .


----------



## horusankh

las cosas facilitas said:


> Veamos, los deportistas hacen estiramientos y no son de goma.


Pero lo que estiran los deportistas son los músculos, precisamente para elongarlos y darles elasticidad, para prevenir con ello alguna lesión.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

pues ahora que he visto el DRAE, no hay acepción de "tirar" aplicable a la apertura de una puerta,salvo la acepción 7:
*7. *tr. Estirar o extender

saludos


----------



## Jellby

las cosas facilitas said:


> pues ahora que he visto el DRAE, no hay acepción de "tirar" aplicable a la apertura de una puerta,salvo la acepción 7:



¿No? ¿Y por qué no ésta?

*24.* intr. Dicho de personas, animales o vehículos: Hacer fuerza para traer hacia sí o para llevar tras sí.

(la persona, animal o vehículo "tira" de la puerta, que es lo contrario de "empujar")

Es más bien "estirar" el verbo que no tiene acepción aplicable (una puerta no se alarga ni se alisa).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Jellby said:


> ¿No? ¿Y por qué no ésta?
> 
> *24.* intr. Dicho de personas, animales o vehículos: Hacer fuerza para traer hacia sí o para llevar tras sí.
> 
> (la persona, animal o vehículo "tira" de la puerta, que es lo contrario de "empujar")
> 
> Es más bien "estirar" el verbo que no tiene acepción aplicable (una puerta no se alarga ni se alisa).


 
Uffffff debía de estar dormido o dormiendo, lo siento, no la ví.

saludos


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> Uffffff debía de estar dormido o dormiendo, lo siento, no la ví.
> 
> saludos


 

Che, yo diría que _durmiendo_

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pinairun said:


> Che, yo diría que _durmiendo_
> 
> Saludos


 
si, pero como estaba dormido la escribí con O 

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> si, pero como estaba dormido la escribí con O
> 
> Feliz Navidad


 

Bon Nadal, las cosas facilitas.


----------

